# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Αιγαίο > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Σάμου >  SWMN

## tkonto

Καλησπέρα.

Όποια μέλη του forum είναι στο Καρλόβασσι παρακαλώ ας επικοινωνίσουν μαζί μου στο********* από την Πέμπτη ή ας μου στείλουν εδώ PM ή στο [email protected]

Noμίζω ότι έχουν παραληφθεί ουσιαστικά νομικά ζητήματα και το SWMN είναι ακόμη στο -2 για να πάρει internet από το πανεπιστήμιο.

Το γραφείο μου είναι στο ισόγειο του κτιρίου Βουρλιώτη (η πόρτα με τον πιγκουίνο)

Θ.Κ.

.Moderation Notice by Pater_Familias

Δεν δημοσιεύουμε προσωπικα στοιχεία. Είναι για το δικό σας καλό.

----------


## WeReWolF

Καλησπέρα, δεν βλέπω πολύ κίνηση στο section της Σάμου.. θα μπορούσε κάποιος να με ενημερώσει σχετικά με το πως έχει η κατάσταση αυτή την στιγμή στο νησί?
Thanx in advance..  ::

----------

